# Return Air Ticket



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi All,

I have done a search but my employer has asked me to find out what others are doing in this situation as it is quite new to them.

I have a return (economy) flight for the whole family (5 of us) included in my package I would ideally like to book the flight back for Christmas next year but those flights are not available yet so my first thought was/is to book an open return but that is £1100 per ticket more expensive which the company has complained at this so I was wondering what other people had as part of their package?

thanks

Paddy


----------



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

Why not wait closer to the date before booking? And then you can ask them to pay it then? You will not be able to book dates more than a year in advance and some Airlines probably even 6 months. Depending on the airline you can wait to around January 2015 then I believe the dates and prices will show.


----------



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

Another way of doing it you can ask the company to find out the average sale price of the ticket in December this year and then pay that to you. But you might then not recover the full amount of the ticket or you might find a cheaper ticket then what they paid and you have that as extra.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Most people I know get a cash sum and its all up to you to decide what to do - or if to stay and just spend it on wine, women and song, and the waste the rest.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The way it works for most people who get annual flights is that they receive written approval for the leave dates in question, go to HR and notify them and HR books the annual flights for the dates in question. 

You can find the flights you'd prefer to take and pass along the information to HR, but companies will usually have policies in place for how the flights are booked, sometimes they go through a preferred travel agent or they automatically chose the cheapest flights available on the dates in question (meaning layovers and no Emirates) or your contract may specifically state "national carrier" which means Emirates. 

Alternatively, some companies allow you to book the flights you want yourself and refund you the cost, but they will only refund you the average cost (or cheapest cost) of an economy flight on the dates in question. 

You don't need to worry about this till mid next year. Get your Christmas leave approved in June/July but your company's HR won't bother booking the tickets till December. To keep things simple and if your company is new to this, notify your company's HR which flights you want to take and on which dates, and let them sort out the booking. 



TT365 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have done a search but my employer has asked me to find out what others are doing in this situation as it is quite new to them.
> 
> ...


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

twowheelsgood said:


> Most people I know get a cash sum and its all up to you to decide what to do - or if to stay and just spend it on wine, women and song, and the waste the rest.


This is the case with most employers I know as well... They give you the cash value of average price of flights during that time. (look at that twowheelsgood, we agree :boxing.

OP, you could also book the more expensive flights and you pay the difference. This is also the case for those that only get economy class tickets in their package but want to book business. 

Sounds like your employer is open to suggestions so just work with them on the options and agree on one of them


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks for all the answers, I didn't get my usual message saying people had replied so apologies for the delay. Things are quite flexible and I have a say in defining the process. I am going to try and book tickets which can be changed with no penalty and plump for expensive dates. I am actually coming out this year and entitled to new flights next year so that should work quite well.

Thanks again

TT


----------



## Navaron (Oct 13, 2014)

My deal is that I get reimbursed in my month 12 salary for the amount in my contract. I can book and use the flights home anytime but I have to pay upfront. If I get a good deal for less than my allowance all good for me and I keep the difference. Seems a simple way to go about things


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Man, I thought I was a planning freak! I have my vacations planned through 2015 but definitely only dates and not looking at buying tickets a year out!


----------



## Navaron (Oct 13, 2014)

Pays to maximize the benefits while we are out here if at all possible  hehehe


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks for the information, I have suggested an allowance for future years hopefully they won't try and make it the lowest flight cost possible in March (or whenever's cheapest)!


----------

